# boot problem or not?



## mcar93 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a pair of women's size 7 thirtytwo prions. There isn't any snow yet so I decided to strap myself into my snowboard and practice some jumping/spins on my trampoline. It was fun but I noticed that the arches of my feet started to ache. I have slightly low arches but I tend to avoid arch supports because I feel like the pressure of the arch supports into my feet makes them hurt even more. What should I do?


----------



## mcar93 (Dec 13, 2012)

I figured out that the removable insole of the boot has too high of an arch support and thats why my feet hurt. Imagine if you had a golf ball inside of your boot.. thats obviously an exageration but it feels similar. Can I just take out the insoles and wear them with no insoles at all?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You can take out the insole but I don't think it will be very comfortable. It might stop the arch pain but your foot would probably move around. I would replace the insole with one that fits your arch better but still cups the heel and adds cushion.


----------



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

If you don't like them, then take a look at these. My ex left them behind when we split, and she only wore them twice for about 2-4 hours collectively. She never had any foot issues. I'd toss them to you for 30+shipping if you wanted them.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> You can take out the insole but I don't think it will be very comfortable. It might stop the arch pain but your foot would probably move around. I would replace the insole with one that fits your arch better but still cups the heel and adds cushion.


+1 Stock boot insoles suck... Good insoles are priceless for happy feet... Probably the most important piece of equipment to upgrade in any boot...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

get some Remind insoles. The Medic model will take up 2-3x more volume than the stock insole.

If the boots are too big thats bad period.


----------



## mcar93 (Dec 13, 2012)

Would I want more volume when they already feel tight around the middle of my foot :dunno: I feel like I dont want support anywhere, I just want all over cushion. Supports tend to cause pressure points for me rather than balance out the weight if that makes sense.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Prions are entry level and get real soft real quick, try some real footbeds. Just be prepared to go through 4-6 pairs of boots before you get a model, brand and size dialed in to your liking and the more you progress, the more performance you will want out of your boots....try on lots and spare no expense.

Also you foot will adjust some to the boot, just like the boot will mould to your foot.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> get some Remind insoles. The Medic model will take up 2-3x more volume than the stock insole.
> 
> If the boots are too big thats bad period.


How are the medics with the arch support? Looking at reviews and pictures they look kinda weak?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> How are the medics with the arch support? Looking at reviews and pictures they look kinda weak?


I recently got the Remind Remedy insole which is meant for higher arches and they are friggen great I couldn't be happier its like masturbation for your feet...


----------



## mcar93 (Dec 13, 2012)

Update: I took the stock insole out, replaced them with some Dr. Scholls custom fit orthotic inserts that I had laying around, and now everything feels great. No more pressure points and I could wear these babies all day..! ( and I actually am to help the break in process ;D )


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

mcar93 said:


> Update: I took the stock insole out, replaced them with some Dr. Scholls custom fit orthotic inserts that I had laying around, and now everything feels great. No more pressure points and I could wear these babies all day..! ( and I actually am to help the break in process ;D )


If the Scholls work for you that's great I hope they continue to work for you but if they don't take a look at the Remind Insoles they changed my foot comfort life for the better...


----------



## mcar93 (Dec 13, 2012)

Do they make them for women/in mens size 5?


----------

